# Preserving Goat Milk in Lotion



## BuckCat

I am beginning to get into lotion making and I want to be as all-natural as possible. I want to use natural ingredients such as honey and goats milk. However, my concern is making sure that the lotion has a decent shelf life without ruining. Has anyone actually used goats milk in homemade lotion making? If so, what preservative do you use and what percent? Are there any natural preservatives out there on the market? All answers are appreciated! :help:


----------



## kemrefarms

the only thing I can think of is to go to the store and look at other goat products and look at the ingrediants and research them, which is easy on the internet these days.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

You'll want to pasteurize the milk, then use it as no more than 10% of the recipe.

For lotions, I generally use 70-80% liquids (water, teas, hydrosols, et al). When making lotion with milk, I use 10% milk and 60-70% other liquid.

You'll want a good preservative. Check out lotioncrafter.com They have the widest selection of preservatives. If you have any questions, email Jenny Welsh (the owner)


----------



## hiddensprings

I've been making Goat's Milk lotion for about 2 years now. I use 20% milk with my other ingredients. The two things I use to preserve it is Germaben Perservative and a Aloe Vera liquid that has a preservative in it. My shelf life is around 8 months. Longer if people don't stick their dirty fingers in the jar. :>)


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

I used Germaben for a while, but didn't like the parabens used.

I prefer to use malibu bottles for my lotions and always supply a small spatula for creams. Keeping fingers out of any lotion is very important!


----------

